# Best duel 21700 to run the Zeus X RTA?



## VansVapes (26/9/21)

Hi guys,

What in your opinion is the best 21700 dual regulate mod at the moment? I'm using the Vaporesso Gen at the moment with the Zeus X RTA.

Regards
Van

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (26/9/21)

VansVapes said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What in your opinion is the best 21700 dual regulate mod at the moment? I'm using the Vaporesso Gen at the moment with the Zeus X RTA.
> 
> ...


You will miss the pulse mode if you use it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/9/21)

Bottom hatch door Vapefly Kriemhild
Lightweight Bottom hatch door Ultroner Gaea
Batteries fitted via back panel Uwell Evdilo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/9/21)

I have a Vandy Vape Gaur 21 at the moment and I will never, ever look back again. Used to own 2 Vaporesso Gen's, now I have two of this and I love it!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/9/21)

Personally i think the Zeus is kak. No matter what version. But as with all setups, taste/experience is subjective

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (26/9/21)

Timwis said:


> Bottom hatch door Vapefly Kriemhild
> Lightweight Bottom hatch door Ultroner Gaea
> Batteries fitted via back panel Uwell Evdilo



C-Frame (Kinda) Vandy Vape Gaur-21

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/9/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Personally i think the Zeus is kak. No matter what version. But as with all setups, taste/experience is subjective



How did we get from dual 21700 mods to RTA's? Did I miss a step somewhere? Personally I love the OG Zeus, and have quite a few colleagues who have other versions that they are glued to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (26/9/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> C-Frame (Kinda) Vandy Vape Gaur-21


Just put your suggestion, why quote me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (26/9/21)

Vandy Vape Gaur 21.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ryan69 (27/9/21)

I love my uwell evdilo smallest dual 21700 I know off batteries last at least 2 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (27/9/21)

Timwis said:


> Just put your suggestion, why quote me?


Just wanted to add to it. Sorry bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/9/21)

On the local market, you'll probably find the Gaur and eventually the Evdilo which are both decent options.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (27/9/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Just wanted to add to it. Sorry bud.


The Gaur 21700 might be the best option mate, I just have never used it so only suggested devices I have tested!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (28/9/21)

Timwis said:


> The Gaur 21700 might be the best option mate, I just have never used it so only suggested devices I have tested!


Battery life is amazing on it running even at high wattages. Got about 650'ish puffs at 70 watts average before having to recharge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

